# Diablo3 Gut oder nicht? Suche Gästepass.



## Prophi (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir schon einige Lets Plays von Diablo3 angeschaut und weiss noch nicht was ich nun genau davon halten soll.

Da ich mit blizzards Firmenpolitik in der letzten Zeit auch grade bei WoW etwas entäuscht bin, blicke ich nun Skeptisch in Richtung Diablo3.

Ist es nun gut oder schlecht????? Grafik?Neuer Skillbaum? Gewichtung? Flair?

Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich wenn ich mir nun ein persönlichen Eindruck davon machen könnte.

Deshalb hätte ich gerne einen Gästepass.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand der noch einen übrig hat, sich bei mir melden könnte. 
Da ich kein Mitglied einer Community Gilde oder ähnlichem bin, könnte ich auch gerne denjenigen Begleiten helfen und ähnliches.


----------

